# Anyone wanna shoot toona tonight



## Stickemdeep (May 3, 2014)

? Looking for a spot on a boat tonight on toona if anyone's goin out


----------



## Bowfishin93 (May 3, 2014)

Been out the past five nights in a row, weather and rain has had em messed up.


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 4, 2014)

Ended up going to the etawah below the dam and shot a few commons but they ain't up shallow yet all were deep. That waters still COLD, let me get your number man and see if we can work something out


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 4, 2014)

Where on toona you been goin?


----------



## Bowfishin93 (May 5, 2014)

A little bit of everywhere


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 5, 2014)

I sent ya a pm


----------

